# Mehrere Fragen zu übernommenen Weiher



## Dessection (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben im Oktober einen Weiher mit knapp 400 m² übernommen. Dieser ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,70-1,80m tief. Es gibt einen Zulauf, aber ich konnte noch nicht so richtig rausfinden woher, auf jeden Fall geht der unter mehreren Feldern lang. Es gibt auch einen Ablauf in einen Bach der wiederum in einen Großen Fluß läuft.

Nun habe ich nach Übernahme des Weihers direkt meinen Angelschein gemacht und mich mit der Thematik ein wenig auseinander gesetzt. Ich habe trotzdem ein paar kleine Intermezzos:

1.) in Dem Weiher sind 13 Graskarpfen ca 50-80cm groß. Diese sanften Riesen gleiten durchs Wasser und sonnen sich gerne. Also es scheint alles normal... bis auf ein kleines Detail wozu ich im Netz absolut nichts finde, ALLE Graskaprfen haben auf dem Kopf an der selben Stelle einen Weißen Fleck (siehe Fotos) kann mir wer sagen was das ist? Fangen lassen die sich nicht so wirklich, da sie nur Rasen oder Schilf fressen und auf Schwimmbrot, Mais, Boili, Futterkorb und co nicht anspringen. Wenn ich Rasen reinschmeisse, stürzen die sich drauf ^^

2.) Das Wasser ist recht braun und voller Nährstoffe, Nitrat werte sind recht Hoch, Nitrit liegt bei 0,5. Es ist übern Herbst und Winter wahnsinnig viel Laub reingefallen, was wir immer versucht haben abzukeschern, aber das meiste liegt am Grund welcher leicht schlammig ist. Was können wir tun um das Gewässer ein wenig ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen?

3.) Neben dem Zulauf haben wir eine Solarbachlaufpumpe eingebaut die einen Wasserfall einspeißt und in einer 3ten Ecke haben wir 5 Teichbelüfter stehen die gut loslegen wenn die Sonne scheint. Dennoch sterben aktuell viele Weißfische. (Im Weiher sind gefühlt 1 Million, Rotaugen, Döbelbrut aber kein erwachsener Döbel?, und besagte Graser) Die ich aktuell täglich per Boot und Kescher einsammel. Meine Vermutung ist entweder Punkt 2 oder über den Zulauf bringt ich mir Dünger und krams von den Feldern in den Weiher. Temperatur ist aktuell 17 Grad im Wasser. Sauerstofftest kommt leider erst morgen den werde ich nachreichen. 

Viedo zu den Grasern und dem aktuellen Wasserbild: 





Hoffe das reicht erstmal an Infos, bei Fragen, fragen =)


----------



## Heidechopper (11. Mai 2022)

M.E.ist der Teich überbesetzt und zudem stark abgeschattet. Die derzeitige Pollenmast erzeugt dazu noch eine starke Sauerstoffzehrung über Nacht. Die wohl reichlich vorhandenen Grünalgen (Einzeller) produzieren bei Tag einfach zuwenig Sauerstoff, so das in der Nacht der Sauerstoff zu stark absinkt und so Fischsterben verursacht. Es wäre interessant, mal den Uferbeich bis zu 10 m zusehen. Mir ist nämlich so etwas schon mal untergekommen und mir ein paar passenden Maßnahmen ist das innerhalb von 2 Jahren einschöner Teich geworden.


----------



## Minimax (11. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Kundigen zu den vielen Grasern: Das sind ja grosse, stattliche Vegetarier, die unheimlich viel mampfen, und logischerweise auch viel ...nun ja, äh, aufs Klo gehen. Kann das bei den vielen Exemplaren auch ein Faktor bei der Eutrophierung des Weihers sein?




Dessection schrieb:


> Wenn ich Rasen reinschmeisse, stürzen die sich drauf ^^


Dann kann man sie auch damit fangen. Mit etwas Rasenstreu anfüttern, und ein Stückchen Wollschnur o.ä. mit Kleister im Streu wälzen und ein schönes schwimmendes Rasenklümpchen simulieren. Oder besser noch ein kleines Korkkügelchen mit Rasenstreu präparierten und ans Haar.
Das ganze am Langen Vorfach als freie Leine oder bei Distanz mit Controller, Buldo, Sbiro in die Rasenzone ausbringen.
Also ist nur ne theoretische Idee am Grünen Tisch, aber könnte doch klappen, oder?


----------



## Heidechopper (11. Mai 2022)

Graskarpfen (Amurs) sind tatsächlich Gras- und Grünzeugfresser; - aber erst ab 20 Grad Wassertemperatur. Aber lassen sie normale Wasserpflanzen auch nicht mehr hochkommen. Vermehren tun sie sich hierzulande nicht. Zum Fang dieser Fische: einfach mal einige frische Halme an den Haken knoten und rein damit. Dürfte klappen.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage an die Kundigen zu den vielen Grasern: Das sind ja grosse, stattliche Vegetarier, die unheimlich viel mampfen, und logischerweise auch viel ...nun ja, äh, aufs Klo gehen. Kann das bei den vielen Exemplaren auch ein Faktor bei der Eutrophierung des Weihers sein?


Hi, anders als z.B. Wassergeflügel können die ja aber nur das fressen, was ohnehin schon im Wasser ist und keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe von außen eintragen. Trotzdem wirken sie in hohen Bestandsdichten sicherlich auf die Gewässerökologie ein und begünstigen durch das kurz halten/ vernichten von höheren Pflanzen die von Heidechopper beschriebene Problematik.

Grüße


----------



## Dessection (11. Mai 2022)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> M.E.ist der Teich überbesetzt und zudem stark abgeschattet. Die derzeitige Pollenmast erzeugt dazu noch eine starke Sauerstoffzehrung über Nacht. Die wohl reichlich vorhandenen Grünalgen (Einzeller) produzieren bei Tag einfach zuwenig Sauerstoff, so das in der Nacht der Sauerstoff zu stark absinkt und so Fischsterben verursacht. Es wäre interessant, mal den Uferbeich bis zu 10 m zusehen. Mir ist nämlich so etwas schon mal untergekommen und mir ein paar passenden Maßnahmen ist das innerhalb von 2 Jahren einschöner Teich geworden.




Vielen Dank für dein Einbringen, ich hab ringsrum Schilf, ich mach dir morgen wenn ich wieder sauber machen gehe mal ein Video von rundherum.  Die Graser waren schon drin, erst dachte ich es sind nur 5 oder 6 doch dann war der Weiher vor ein paar Tagen ein wenig klarer und da waren in deiner Ecke 5 in einer anderen 4 und 4 weitere haben sich vorne am Bootssteg gesonnt, so kam ich auf 13. Und alle 13 sind erwachsen :>

Was den Mast angeht, so tu ich jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde am Auslauf abkeschern, heute war ich nur dort bevor ihr geantwortet habt ^^. Heute hab ich ca 2 Eimer voll ich nenn es mal Schlamm von der Oberfläche runtergeholt.

Da ich den Weiher übernahm und mir dachte das ist genau das was ich gerne beitragen will, mich aber noch nicht voll auskenn bin ich gern offen für alles mögliche =)


----------



## Dessection (11. Mai 2022)

Aber was mich aktuell am brennensten Interessiert, worauf noch niemand eingegangen ist, die Weißen Flecken auf der Stirn der Fische ^^ Was kann das sein, muss ich zum Tierarzt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

13 Graser sind 10 zuviel für den Teich, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## nostradamus (11. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 13 Graser sind 10 zuviel für den Teich, meiner Meinung nach


 du meinst eher 12 ....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Wenn man bedenkt was allein einer am Tag frisst...


----------



## nostradamus (11. Mai 2022)

Das fressen ist nicht das Problem,  sondern das scheisssssen.... . 
Bei der Menge wächst nichts im Teich...

Ich habe auf 8.000qm 2 stck....


----------



## Dessection (12. Mai 2022)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> M.E.ist der Teich überbesetzt und zudem stark abgeschattet. Die derzeitige Pollenmast erzeugt dazu noch eine starke Sauerstoffzehrung über Nacht. Die wohl reichlich vorhandenen Grünalgen (Einzeller) produzieren bei Tag einfach zuwenig Sauerstoff, so das in der Nacht der Sauerstoff zu stark absinkt und so Fischsterben verursacht. Es wäre interessant, mal den Uferbeich bis zu 10 m zusehen. Mir ist nämlich so etwas schon mal untergekommen und mir ein paar passenden Maßnahmen ist das innerhalb von 2 Jahren einschöner Teich geworden.


so ich hab mal n komplett Video aufgenommen, schön zu sehen is das Ufer, der Abfluss wie er jeden Tag ausschaut wenn ich hinkomme, am Ende vom Video die Teichbelüfter, der Zulauf und der kleine Wasserfall. Video sollte sich auf 4k stellen lassen.

Achso Sauerstoff schwankt zwischen 4,5 und 5


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Da müssen definitiv Fische raus


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Mai 2022)

Hi,
10x15m dürfte der ca. haben, und wie tief -  0,5-1,5m?
Hechte rein, wär ja schade um die Futterfische.

Um den Nitratgehalt zu senken und Sauerstoff zu fördern, würden Unterwasserpflanzen helfen, man sollte aber im Herbst, vor dem Absterben, wieder einiges raus nehmen, damit durch das zersetzen nicht die Nährstoffe wieder frei werden. Hornkrautarten vermehren sich prächtig, auch wenn die Graser da gegensteuern. Einiges an Hornkraut einfach ins Wasser werfen, und mit etwas Grasschnitt zufüttern, damit die das HK in ruhe lassen.
Grasschnitt, der nicht gefressen wird, trägt natürlich auch zum Eintrag von Stickstoff, Nitrat bei.
Wenn sich die Unterwasserpflanzen gut entwickeln, dann lass das Füttern weg und die Graser drin.
Der Blütenstaub, verschlechtert wohl momentan den Sauerstoffaustausch mit der Luft. Da helfen sicher deine Belüfter.

Oder im Herbst Ausbaggern lassen. 

Die Bäume bringen zwar viel Laub, aber auch viel Schatten, der mir im Sommer wichtig wäre, wenn man nicht einen regen Zufluss hat. Ein bisschen zurück schneiden, bevor sie das Laub abwerfen, kann man ja machen.

Eine schöner Teich für Schleien, Karpfen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen und so Zeugs und Hechtleins.

Viel Freude wünsch ich dir damit.


----------



## smithie (13. Mai 2022)

Deine Frage 1) ist nicht so einfach aus der Entfernung.
- schwaches Immunsystem nach dem Winter -> Pilz?
- Verletzung Reiher?
- Sonnenbrand?
- Krankheit?

Einen fangen und anschauen würde weiterhelfen.

2) Bis zur weiter oben schon genannten Wassertemperatur von +-20 Grad verhalten sich die Graser sehr ähnlich einem normalen Karpfen.
Ein Ansatz wäre, die rauszunehmen, Wasserpflanzen anzusiedeln und damit auf die Wasserqualität Einfluss zu nehmen.
Ich würde es ein bisschen anders machen als NaabMäx... ich habe in 2 ähnlich großen Weihern die Pflanzen "abgetrennt", d.h. in einem alten Teich-Plastikbecken bzw. Mörtelwanne ähnliches Teil bzw. mit Stein abgetrennt, damit die nicht überall wuchern. Funktioniert ganz gut.

3) bist Du Dir sicher, dass es Döbel sind? Graser?
Es müsste zwar sehr warm sein, aber bei der Größe +Tiefe würde ich es nicht völlig ausschließen, dass es Graser sind. 
Oder über die Zulauf?
Ist halt alles "Ferndiagnose"... 

Noch eine Frage zum Grund: hast Du mal geprüft, ob und wie viel Schlamm da bereits drinnen ist?
Das ist schon auch ein Punkt, den man berücksichtigen muss und wo es unterschiedliche Ansätze gibt.


----------



## Grobi112 (13. Mai 2022)

Im Sommer werden wir von der Feuerwehr hin und wieder an heißen Tagen zu solchen Seen gerufen, Saugschlauch ins Wasser, Wasserabgabe im hohen Bogen und dann wird mal zwei bis drei Stunden das Wasser umgewälzt.
Ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung, aber vielleicht würde es bei Dir auch helfen, mit einem Notstromaggregat und zwei bis drei großen Tauchpumpen richtig Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen.

Wenn es jetzt langsam wärmer wird, warmes Wasser bindet Sauerstoff meines Wissens schlechter als kaltes, wird das Problem ja eher noch stärker werden.
Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

smithie schrieb:


> 3) bist Du Dir sicher, dass es Döbel sind? Graser?
> Es müsste zwar sehr warm sein, aber bei der Größe +Tiefe würde ich es nicht völlig ausschließen, dass es Graser sind.
> Oder über die Zulauf?
> Ist halt alles "Ferndiagnose"...


Naja ich hab mal testweise mitn Stock und nem Köderhaken und ner Made bissle gefischt und folgende Fische dran gehabt, meiner Meinung nach ist das Döbel und Rotauge. Die anderen 1 Million Kleinfische die da drin rumschwimmen schauen von teils so unterschiedlich aus, dass ich echt keine Ahnung hab was noch alles drin ist. Und mit Grasern mein ich natürlich nur die bisher 13 gezählten Riesen.

Was die Graser angeht, so hab ich jetz mit meinem Verein gesprochen. Die würden welche umsetzen, klären das aber erst noch mit dem Gewässerwart, weil ein umsetzen wohl eigentlich erst im Herbst geht zum Wohl der Fische.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

Morgen,

zuviele Pflanzen im Teich sind negativ. Ich sage nur Photosynthese. Besonders in den frühen morgen Stunden kann so ein Teich dadurch schnell eng werden für seine Bewohner. Tagsüber geht es ihnen mega gut und nachts ersticken sie.... .  Das ist auch u.a. ein Grund, warum man Nachts einen Teich belüftet.

Gehe mal davon aus, dass es Gr.Karpfen sind:

Fressen Pflanzen -- schei. Es aus -- Gewässer wird gedüngt -- Problem verstärkt sich!


Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass:

man die Fische (Gr.Karpfen) reduzieren sollte
Überlegen ob man einen Wasserheber baut und installiert
Gruß


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> zuviele Pflanzen im Teich sind negativ. Ich sage nur Photosynthese. Besonders in den frühen morgen Stunden kann so ein Teich dadurch schnell eng werden für seine Bewohner. Tagsüber geht es ihnen mega gut und nachts ersticken sie.... .  Das ist auch u.a. ein Grund, warum man Nachts einen Teich belüftet.
> 
> ...


Danke dir für deine Anregungen:

- Umsetzen der Graser zu meinem Angelverein ist wie oben geschrieben in Arbeit, bzw wird abgesprochen =) Ich hab die ja nich reingeschmissen, ich hab die Tier so im Oktober mit übernommen, der Besitzer hatte gesagt es sind maximal 3-5 drin. Ich hab aber zuletzt 13 gezählt...
- Einen Bachlauf mit Akku zum kleinen Wasserfall hab ich ja hingebaut. Oder was meinst du mit Wasserheber? Am Teich ist halt 0 Strom, alles dort ist von mir verbaute Solartechnik.


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Eine schöner Teich für Schleien, Karpfen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen und so Zeugs und Hechtleins.


Die eigentliche Idee ist es zu einem Ruheplatz zu machen, Grill, Angelhütte mit liege und allem steht schon. Und Besatz war so die Idee Richtung, Barsche und paar Schleien.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

Wasserlauf ist gut, aber vom wirkungsgrad lächerlich gering im gegensatz zum wasserheber! Gib mal bei google "wasserheber teich" ein und du bekommst ergebnisse. ansonsten im Teichwirtschaftsforum ... . 
Ich habe an einem Teich von mir auch einen gebaut, da ich eine ähnliche problematik habe/hatte (allerdings zu hoher Fischbesatz im Ganzen! Sehr viele kleine Fische) und ich habe es recht gut im Griff bekommen damit. Ich betreibe es auch mit Solar und Batterien!

Das mit dem umsetzen ist gut! 

Sehr schöneAnlage, gefällt mir echt gut! Kann man bestimmt schöne Stunden verbringen! 

Schleien sind ideal! Ich würde allerdings die Barsche weg lassen, da sie dir nichts bringen. Gescheit wachsen werden sie nicht, werden sich gut vermehren und den Laich der anderen Fische fressen. Anfangs macht es sinn, aber dann hast du irgendwann nur noch kleine barsche und große andere Fische.... .


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Schleien sind ideal! Ich würde allerdings die Barsche weg lassen, da sie dir nichts bringen. Gescheit wachsen werden sie nicht, werden sich gut vermehren und den Laich der anderen Fische fressen. Anfangs macht es sinn, aber dann hast du irgendwann nur noch kleine barsche und große andere Fische.... .


Ja wenn man damit leben kann die kleinen Barsche zu Fischstäbchen zu machen sollte das doch gehen oder ^^ Raubfisch wäre echt schön, aber Hecht würde ja komplett alles wegmampfen was sich da drin bewegt. Deswegen die Idee mit Barsch.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

wie tief ist der Teich


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> wie tief ist der Teich


Im schnitt im Uferbereich 0,5 -1,2 in der Mitte 1,5-1,8 Vermessen mit Stock und Echolot, Schlamm ca 5-10 cm


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

schwer!


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Mai 2022)

Wenn da tatsächlich 12 Graser  drin sind, dann sind das erstmal 10 zuviel! Das größte Proble3m aber sind die hohen Bäume, die ausgerechnet auf der Südseite stehen und gerade, wenn sie im Laub stehen, eine enorme Wirkung auf den Assimilationsprozeß und somit auf den Sauertstoffhaushalt haben. Mal abgesehen davon, das das Ufer durch die Wurzelbewegungen bei Sturm gefährdet ist. Ich würde mir ja mal die Wasserchemie genauer ansehen. Damit kann ich bessere Aussagen machen. Ich schick Dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Mai 2022)

Aus Aquarianerzeiten weiß ich, dass Nitrat von den meisten Fischen noch halbwegs toleriert wird, auch wenn die Werte sehr hoch sind. 
Wenn allerdings Nitrit nachweisbar ist, muss umgehend etwas passieren, nicht dass dir die Graser auch noch umkippen. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob in Teichen das gleiche gilt wie im Aquarium. Wahrscheinlich aber schon, Nitrit ist immer giftig, egal ob im Wohnzimmer oder in der Natur.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2022)

Dessection schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mal testweise mitn Stock und nem Köderhaken und ner Made bissle gefischt und folgende Fische dran gehabt, meiner Meinung nach ist das Döbel und Rotauge.



Hi, Bild 1 sieht sehr nach Blaubandbärbling aus, da gut darauf achten, dass sie aus Deinem Teich nicht in andere Gewässer gelangen.

Grüße


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Bild 1 sieht sehr nach Blaubandbärbling aus, da gut darauf achten, dass sie aus Deinem Teich nicht in andere Gewässer gelangen.
> 
> Grüße


mmh denke eher nicht da fehlt das blaue Band und der Bärbling hat keine Rote Afterflosse^^ Es sind ja aktuell einige von den Fischen gestorben und paar waren auch paar cm Größer und die sahen schon eher aus wie junge Döbel.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2022)

Färbungen sind grundsätzlich kein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte auch auf einen bbb getippt. Allerdings ist das Bild etwas schlecht


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2022)

Neobiota: Pseudorasbora parva
					






					neobiota.bfn.de
				




Siehe rechtes Bild


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Neobiota: Pseudorasbora parva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls dem so ist, so kommen die seit Jahren dann rein und gehen wieder ^^ Das Ding ist der Zulauf und der Ablauf kommen und gehen in den selben Fluss.  Besetzt wurde noch nie mit Kleinfischen, das hat der Vorgänger gesagt. 

Also doch mal Prädatoren reinsetzen um da n bissle aufzuräumen? Weil wenns BBB sind dann:

3.3 Ökosysteme​Der Blaubandbärbling frisst selektiv größere Zooplanktonarten (Crustacea), was zu erhöhter Phytoplanktondichte führt und somit die Eutrophierung der Gewässer begünstigt (Adamek & Sukop 2000).

Würde sich ja ergeben wenn die Graser raus sind, 1-2 Hechte oder?


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

Naja eigentlich eher den zander, da er lieber die kleinen bbb bzw die grösse an fischen frisst...
Der Teich ist leider recht ungeeignet für den zander...


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

Lebensraum












*• bevorzugt Gewässer, in denen Nährstoffe im Phytoplankton fixiert werden 

• Seen und langsam fließende Flüsse 

• nicht in Flachgewässern 

• nicht in dichten Pflanzenbeständen 

• nur mit guter Sauerstoffversorgung 

• nicht in klaren Gewässern 

• gut in trüben, sauerstoffversorgten Seen*

Tjo trüb und Phyto hat er genug, aber is denk ich zu flach fürn Zander.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

Jupp, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

Beim Hecht siehts aber net besser aus ^^ 

*• lebt im Freiwasser 

• braucht reich strukturierte Gewässer mit
Verstecken (Wasserpflanzen, Totholz...) 

• braucht klare Gewässer, verträgt keine 
Trübung 

• Lauerjäger, der aus dem Versteck jagt 

• braucht gute Sichtbedingungen 

• ausgeprägtes Revierverhalten von 
Anfang an 

• Bestandsdichte durch Reviergröße
begrenzt, nicht durch Futterfische *

Da bleiben ja wirklich nur noch die Barsche übrig...


----------



## nostradamus (13. Mai 2022)

naja, ich kenne einige ähnliche Gewässer von der beschaffenheit und dort gedeit der Hecht recht gut. Allerdings sind die Gewässer größer....


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> naja, ich kenne einige ähnliche Gewässer von der beschaffenheit und dort gedeit der Hecht recht gut. Allerdings sind die Gewässer größer....


Hallo,

der Hecht ist der Fisch, der bei uns, hinsichtlich der Gewässerregionen, das größte Verbreitungsgebiet hat. Er kommt von der unteren Forellenregion bis zur Brackwasserregion überall vor, also von etwa 1500 Meter Höhe bis 0 Meter. Dies schafft sonst kein Fisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dessection (13. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Hecht ist der Fisch, der bei uns, hinsichtlich der Gewässerregionen, das größte Verbreitungsgebiet hat. Er kommt von der unteren Forellenregion bis zur Brackwasserregion überall vor, also von etwa 1500 Meter Höhe bis 0 Meter. Dies schafft sonst kein Fisch.
> 
> ...


Joa der Smithie war grad da und hat sich das mit angeschaut, wir haben gesehen dass wir sowohl BBB als auch andere Fische am Grund teils richtig große 15-20 cm Fische in Massen rumschwimmen haben. Ich werde ein paar kleine Hechte Ordern und da aufräumen lassen. Die Therorie dass der Weiher einfach überbesetzt ist ist hal am naheliegensten.

Edit sagt: Ehm wir haben auch die Graser schön gesehen, nur heute war was anders... heute war ein ca 25 cm Grase bei der Gruppe mit dabei... dass kann aber gar nicht sein, die Graser wurden vor 7 jahren besetzt. Aber es war deutlich ein kleiner Graser ca 1/3 - 1/4 so groß wie die anderen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Mai 2022)

Schmeiß die Graskarpfen da raus und du wirst sehen wie sich der Teich erholt!
Ich weiß gar nicht was diese da zu suchen haben und der Gewässerwart von deinem Verein, der Ihnen eine neue Heimat bieten will, hat anscheinend keine Ahnung von dem, was diese "Schädlinge" einem Gewässer antun können!
Und höre auf damit, sie auch noch mit Rasenschnitt zu füttern, dies wird die Situation nur verschlimmern.
Viel Glück mit deinem Teich wünsche ich.

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab den Teich ja "live" gesehen.

Mit nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ein paar Gedanken dazu:
- Graskarpfen reduzieren; Ob das zu einem Pflanzenwachstum über die Ufervegetation hinaus führt... ich weiß nicht, dafür ist er ziemlich trüb.
- den (ziemlich großen) BBB Bestand zeitnah "nutzen", also Raubfisch einsetzen. 
M.E. sind die BBB der größere Einflussfaktor aufgrund des Fraßdrucks auf das Zooplankton und die Folge-Einflüsse
Ohne Ablassen sind die halt schwer zu regulieren.
- würde eher jetzt ein paar mehr Raubfische rein und die dann selektiv wieder raus, falls tatsächlich zu viele bzw. zu viele durch kommen.
Ich habe Hechte in einem ähnlichen Teich, die mit der Trübung ganz gut klar kommen. 
Die genannten Bedingungen oben sind ja optimal Bedingungen, was nicht heißt, dass alles andere gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Arenberger (16. Mai 2022)

Hi,
wir hatten bei uns im Koiteich ca 100m2 auch mal massen von den Bärblingen.
ich habe dann in einem Fruhjahr 2 kleine Barsche gefangen und eingesetzt 1 Jahr später durfte der eine mit 39 cm umziehen und der mit 44 cm wurde gegrillt ;D.
Mein größter Barsch bis jetzt ausserdem ;D


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2022)

smithie schrieb:


> - Graskarpfen reduzieren; Ob das zu einem Pflanzenwachstum über die Ufervegetation hinaus führt... ich weiß nicht, dafür ist er ziemlich trüb.


Hi, an der starken Trübung sind die Graser unter Umständen ja "mit schuld" indem sie alle höheren Wasserpflanzen vernichten und die Nährstoffe als Kot im Wasser lösen welche wiederum dann vom Phytoplankton umgesetzt werden; Bzw indem sie eben nicht zulassen, dass Nährstoffe in höherer Vegetation gebunden wird.
Keine Garantie, dass der Teich ohne Graser klarer wird und sich höhere Planzen entwickeln, mit massivem Überbestand an Grasern aber sicher nicht.
Bei dem hohen anzunehmenden Nährstoffgehalt ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass es zu ungewollter Massenentwicklung von höheren Wasserpflanzen kommt nachdem alle Graser raus sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## Heidechopper (17. Mai 2022)

Graser bis auf 2 raus. Dann besorge dir mal etwa 6 - 8 lebende Teichmuscheln, mehr nicht! Setze die in die Mitte rein. Jede dieser Muscheln filtriert etwa 20 -30 Liter Wasser die Stunde und frisst die trübenden Einzeller raus. Extrem natürlich und auch sehr effizient.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, dass Muscheln so filtern. Das erklärt, warum bei mir der Baggersee so geiles, klares Wasser hat. Sitzt voll mit Muscheln


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2022)

Hi
Warum möchte jeder klares Wasser haben?
Ansich versucht jeder der etwas Ahnung hat drüber Wasser zu haben. Klares Wasser bedeutet Pflanzen Pflanzen wachsen und wenn es zuviel wird setzt man wieder graskarpfen ein.... .
Und man fängt wieder von vorne an...


----------



## Floma (17. Mai 2022)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Graser bis auf 2 raus. Dann besorge dir mal etwa 6 - 8 lebende Teichmuscheln, mehr nicht! Setze die in die Mitte rein. Jede dieser Muscheln filtriert etwa 20 -30 Liter Wasser die Stunde und frisst die trübenden Einzeller raus. Extrem natürlich und auch sehr effizient.


Kleine Seitenfrage: Funktioniert das mit anderen Muschelarten auch im Aquarium?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Kleine Seitenfrage: Funktioniert das mit anderen Muschelarten auch im Aquarium?


Na klar, bis dir eine umkippt die du nicht findest.
Das ist ziemlich toxisch wenn diese vergammeln.

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Warum möchte jeder klares Wasser haben?


Da sprach wohl der ungebetene Badegast aus mir *hust* *hust*


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2022)

Das ist KEIN Graser !

Wenn die Fischbestimmung derart wackelig daherkommt stellt sich die Frage, ob man als Laie das Gewässer anständig bewirtschaften kann.

Ein paar kleine Hechte - was heißt dass - 2,5.10 ? die machen dann den Tümpel ruckzuck leer?!

Und Barsche verrecken da eh´ - die brauchen nämlich viel Sauerstoff - genau wie Zander.

Ich würde einen Gewässerwart zu Rate zeihen, der sich auskennt !

R.S.


----------



## Heidechopper (18. Mai 2022)

Floma: Ob das im Aquarium auch geht, weiß ich nicht. Da habe ich keine Erfahrung mit im Gegensatz zu Teichen.

@Dissection: Ausgehend von 400 m2 teichfgläche bei mittlerer Tiefe von 1m sollten es mehr Teichmuscheln sein:  15-20 Stück. Ausgehend davon das jede davon 20 Liter/h filtert, kannst Du davon ausgehen, das das Wasser etwa 6 Wochen braucht bis es deutlich klarer ist.


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Kleine Seitenfrage: Funktioniert das mit anderen Muschelarten auch im Aquarium?


Von was sollen die da leben? 
Aquarien werden normalerweise möglichst nähr- und schwebstofffrei gehalten.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Im kleinen Rahmen kann es schon funktionieren auch wenn ein klassisches Aquarium denkbar ungeeignet für Muscheln ist. 

Es gibt Leute, die erfolgreich Muscheln in Gartenteichen, Mörtelkübeln usw halten, zusammen mit Bitterlingen.


----------



## Floma (18. Mai 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Von was sollen die da leben?
> Aquarien werden normalerweise möglichst nähr- und schwebstofffrei gehalten.


Wir reden von keinem Streber-Aquarium. Hier gilt seit einiger Zeit: Hauptsache bunt und aktiv für die Kinder. Der inzestiöse Platty-Trupp nebst irgendwas-Antennenwels schafft hier selbst in 240 Liter-Aquarium richtig Biomasse. Mit dem Besuch der Kinder-Kumpels landen regelmäßig enorme Mengen Futter im Aquarium. Nicht die klassische Lehre, geht aber auch.


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die erfolgreich Muscheln in Gartenteichen, Mörtelkübeln usw halten, zusammen mit Bitterlingen.


Klar, wieso nicht. 
Aquarien werden in der Regel aber durch Wasserwechsel und Filteranlagen anders/intensiver gepflegt als Gartenteiche jedweder Größe.


----------



## chef (20. Mai 2022)

Eigentlich muss so ein WAsserzulauf, wie du ihn hast, für einen Teich dieser Grösse und Tiefe reichen. 
Ich denke:
- zuviele Fische
- zuviel Laub + Schlamm am Grund
- Zu viele Bäume und Büsche am Ufer, Wind bringt leichten Wellenschlag und viiiiiel zusätzlichen  Sauerstoff ins Wasser

Deshalb:
- Im Herbst unbedingt ablassen. 
- Teich trocken liegen lassen über den Winter, ausfrieren, evtl entschlammen
- 70% der Bäume und Büsche am direkten Ufer weg machen.
- Fischbestand danach anpassen
*Für die kleinen WEissfische bekommste reichtig Geld , siehe ebaykleinanzeigen > Futterfische ;-)*

Im Moment:
- evtl schauen ob du 2,3 Hechte herbekommst(50 cm +) , die können dann mal unter den Weissfischen aufräumen
- Nicht mehr Füttern
- Evtl am Ablauf(Mönch) mal das Oberste Brett ziehen und 20 - 30 cm Wasser ablassen(inkl  dem Dreck an der Oberfläche), danach wieder anstauen


----------



## Dessection (20. Mai 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ist KEIN Graser !
> 
> Wenn die Fischbestimmung derart wackelig daherkommt stellt sich die Frage, ob man als Laie das Gewässer anständig bewirtschaften kann.
> 
> ...


Hilfreichster Kommentar bis jetzt, vielen Dank KAPPA....


Nun ich hab mich an den Rat von Smithie und meinem Verein gehalten, ich habe heute 10 Hechte a 15 cm besetzt und 15 Barsche a 15-20 cm. Wie Smithie live vor Ort feststellen konnte sind die Blaubandbärblinge und Rotaugen in Massen da, der ganze Grund ist voll von Rotaugen und die ganze Oberfläche von BBB, vor allem aber auch Massiv viel BBB Brut.

Die Graser werden vom Verein abgeholt, nur nicht jetzt da es zu warm ist. Die Weißen Flecken verschwinden langsam. Das es Graskarpfen sind habe ich bestimmt, und von mehr als 10 Leuten die sie gesehen haben, die Zustimmung bekommen. Ich werde 2 von den U Booten drin lassen und dann schauen wie sich das Wasser regeneriert.

Ich will es nicht klar haben, um Gottes Willen. Ich will nur das es halbwegs im Gleichgewicht ist. Und das ist es aktuell nicht.


----------



## Dessection (20. Mai 2022)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Floma: Ob das im Aquarium auch geht, weiß ich nicht. Da habe ich keine Erfahrung mit im Gegensatz zu Teichen.
> 
> @Dissection: Ausgehend von 400 m2 teichfgläche bei mittlerer Tiefe von 1m sollten es mehr Teichmuscheln sein:  15-20 Stück. Ausgehend davon das jede davon 20 Liter/h filtert, kannst Du davon ausgehen, das das Wasser etwa 6 Wochen braucht bis es deutlich klarer ist.


Danke ich werd mich mal zu den Tieren belesen =) Auch zu den mehrfach angesprochenen Wasserheber, wir haben ja festgestellt das nich viel Schlamm drin ist, maximal 15-20 cm


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2022)

Hi Dessetion,​das hört sich nach einen Plan an! Ich habe anscheinend überlesen, dass man den Teich ablassen kann. Falls es so ist, kann man fehler ja leicht beheben!


----------



## Dessection (20. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Dessetion,​das hört sich nach einen Plan an! Ich habe anscheinend überlesen, dass man den Teich ablassen kann. Falls es so ist, kann man fehler ja leicht beheben!


leider kann man das nicht ohne die Rohre zu beschädigen, wir haben schon geschaut.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2022)

kannst du das etwas näher erklären? Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Dessection (20. Mai 2022)

Ich hab doch den Ablauf, das ist ein fest stehendes Rohr, was verankert ist, da kann ich nicht ran. Ansonsten hätte ich keine idee den Weiher ohne Strom abzulassen. Zumal der Zulauf ja immer weiter fließt und laut Bauer unter dem sein Feld der Zulauf lang geht, auf keinen Fall verstopft werden darf.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2022)

Ahh,
Das Rohr sollte man drehen können und somit läuft das Wasser ab. Manchmal ist so ein Rohr noch am einem Pfosten festgemacht. 
Man setzt sowas dort ein, wo man sich die kosten für einen Mönch sparen will.

Gerne auch bilder...


----------



## smithie (20. Mai 2022)

Nostradamus: es ist ein "Steigrohr" vom Teichgrund weg senkrecht nach oben.
Das Wasser läuft in das nach oben offene KG Rohr ab.

Vermutlich ist das schon irgendwo zusammengesteckt zwischen Oberfläche und Teichgrund.
Das ist aber nicht sichtbar und ohne nähere Infos würde ich da erstmal nicht dran rum fummeln.
Im Worst Case beschädigst Du das Rohr beim auseinander ziehen und du kannst zuschauen, wie das Wasser abhaut.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2022)

Danke! 

Bilder wären gut! Wie geschrieben eigentlich ein klassiker für so kleine Teiche! 

PS: 5 Teiche von mir hatten auch so einen Ablauf. Furchtbar!


----------



## smithie (20. Mai 2022)

Ja ist eher.... suboptimal... im Besten Fall ist es am Boden unten ein 90° Stück und man könnte drehen.

Da soll aber mal schön jeder selbst an seinem Rohr rumfummeln, bevor was kaputt geht


----------



## Dessection (20. Mai 2022)

Ich war heut früh die Fische reinschmeissen, nachher bin ich bis abends unterwegs, eventuell komme ich aufn rückweg vorbei und mach noch ein paar Fotos vom Ablauf =)


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2022)

Perfekt! 
Wenn es mal passt, kannst du vielleicht mal baden gehen und einfach mal das Rohr befummeln! Manchmal kann man teile des Rohres abnehmen.... . 
Man muss allerdings dabei auch aufpassen, dass keine Dichtungen in den verbindungen eingebaut wurden. Dann hat man ein Problem... .


----------



## Dessection (21. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Wenn es mal passt, kannst du vielleicht mal baden gehen und einfach mal das Rohr befummeln! Manchmal kann man teile des Rohres abnehmen.... .
> Man muss allerdings dabei auch aufpassen, dass keine Dichtungen in den verbindungen eingebaut wurden. Dann hat man ein Problem... .


gestern Abend gar net mehr geschafft, aber heute kurzes Video vom Abfluss:


----------



## nostradamus (21. Mai 2022)

Danke fürs Bild. 
Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dessection (21. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke fürs Bild.
> Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


Joa sag ja schaut komisch aus ^^


----------



## Dessection (30. Mai 2022)

kleines Update, seit dem Besatz der Raubfische ist kein Toter Fisch mehr an der Oberfläche gewesen. Die Graser werden aktuell auf Toast trainiert und werden in warscheinlich in 3 Wochen an einem kühleren Tag abgefischt. Sie ziehen um in einen wunderschönen 6 Ha großen Weiher.


----------

